# Overclocking/Overvoltage.....!!?



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

It started recently to my pc.......

when I switch on th pc, nothing comes up on the screen....'no signal detected' - after few attempts to restart, a message: " Overclocking or OverVoltage failed, refer your pc's config".........when I press F2 to load defaults, Pc booting up normally.

Pl. help me to solve it.

many thanks in adv.

Config of my pc:
-----------------------------
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 2048 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz
CPU Speed: 1603.3 MHz
Sound card: SRS Labs Audio Sandbox
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1680 X 1050 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Microsoft TV/Video Connection | Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: E: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-110D | F: IM5381N CQL423L | G: IM5381N CQL423L | H: IM5381N CQL423L | I: IM5381N CQL423L
: 
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 35.5GB | D: 30.4GB | J: 149.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 12.6GB | D: 15.3GB | J: 52.8GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: P5PL2
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 08/03/06 | A M I - 8000603
Time Zone: AUS Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5PL2
Modem: Not detected


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a CMOS reset:

1. Ground yourself by touching a metal part of the case, then unplug the power supply from the wall.
2. Short pins 2 and 3 of the CMOS reset pins, wait 10 minutes.
3. Return CMOS reset pins to 1 and 2.
4. Plug power back in and boot.


----------



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

thanx. will try it...


----------

